# cpt codes 64447 and 64450 being denied



## Jennifer17 (May 25, 2017)

Please help I am new to pain management and we are getting denials for CPT code 64447 and 64450- 51   they were both coded with M16.11 and CMS is denying- I do not see that there is an LCD in place for either code


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (May 26, 2017)

Have you checked the right place because there is an LCD for these codes and there is a new one as of 5/1/17.
LCD for Peripheral Nerve Blocks (L36850)
64447 is listed on there.  They added/deleted icd 10 codes.  

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------

